# Choices, choices, choices...



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been searching through Murray McMurray Hatchery's website, trying to decide what breed(s) of chickens I want to get in the spring. Right now I can't decide between 11 different breeds! I keep making lists of pros and cons for each breed, but I still can't decide!

My specifications for the perfect breed: 

Sexable (comes sexed as female, which means only standard sized breeds)
Small
Friendly and easy to tame
Clean Legged (Mud cakes on the foot feathers causing them to stain and break. I have a duck - mud is unavoidable. Although, if the breed is right in all other specs, I'm willing to bypass this one requirement)
Rare enough to get lots of attention in the club and at the fair.

So basically, that narrows it down to these breeds (the breeds may not meet all of the specs, but are either really friendly, or are not common in my area): 
Leghorn (Red or Rose Comb Brown)
Campine (Golden)
Redcap (standard "spangled"-like)
Andalusian (blue)
Sumatra (Black)
Sultan (White)
Polish (White or Silver Laced - but I like them all!)
Rhode Island Red Bantam (Red - obviously)
Modern Game (Black Breasted Red)
Silkie (White or Black)
Brahma Bantam (Buff)

I need to do more research and narrow it down some more, as I can only have three or four total new chicks in the spring... Anyone have any opinions on these breeds, specifically from McMurray Hatchery? I would really appreciate any info on breeds to help me narrow it down!

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are these to be simply for your enjoyment or are they going to be something you want to show in APA/ABA shows? If the latter you don't want them from a hatchery.

Keep in mind that many of the egg laying varieties ultimately end up with egg laying problems. 

But considering that you can only have three or four, I'd be looking for breeders locally. Murray has a minimum order and if you don't have new homes ready when they arrive you could be stuck.

Much of your list is not of breeds known to be less skittish and OK having humans around.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, I guess I need to make a few things clear that I didn't mention before:
1. I'm using these to show at local 4-H shows and the county fair.
2. I mentioned this before, but not too clearly - our whole club is going to be ordering from the hatchery in one order, that way we can each get however many we need and not worry about the minimum chick number.
3. I'm a teenage girl in 4-H, not a breeder or anything. I'm just looking for a breed or two to help me win money at shows while being a good pet at the same time.

I wish I could find local breeders, it would make getting good chicks a lot easier! But I haven't come across any yet.

Oh, and lots of these breeds are still on my list because of all of the good reviews.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Other than the Silkie or the RIR, I don't know that any of the others are all that excited to be around humans.

I had bantam Polish at one time, they could care less about me being there. Wanted nothing to do with me being close. 

No, when you said club I thought you meant one of the local poultry clubs. They are usually APA/ABA breeders. At least your covered for the number you get by making a group purchase.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just talked to someone with Brahmas. She absolutely loves them. Hers are large fowl so I don't know if that will make a difference in calmness or not.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Sometimes you can get good show quality from hatcheries, you have to start somewhere right? I'm in 4h and I'm 14 too you can get chicks from hatcheries and show them. If they don't do well then at a lot of shows people will have birds for sale. That's how I started off and now I win at least 5 ribbons at most of the shows I go to. Just have to keep an aye out for a bird you like that placed well. Don't be afraid to approach the owner and ask" hey would you can sided selling me your chicken for ____ amount of money?"


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

If it is mainly for show and pets I have very beautiful and good show quality Japanese bantams later on in the year during the mating season I could sent you some chicks free of charge to help get you started?


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

One more thing to point out - I'm not a beginner. This is my fourth year in 4-H, and I have ordered from hatcheries before. This thread was made to help me decide on a new breed or breeds to get in the spring.

Hmm, you're offer is tempting... Even though I'm not a beginner, would you still be willing to send me some if I decide I want them? If so, what colors of Japanese Bantams do you have? If you want, we can continue this chat in a PM.

Also, I'll be going to a big poultry show in the spring that I might get chicks from.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, if you think you just might stay with this later, getting chicks from breeders at the show would get you a really good start.

But you said, no roos. Why? Not allowed where you are or just something you would prefer not to deal with?


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

Courage said:


> I've been searching through Murray McMurray Hatchery's website, trying to decide what breed(s) of chickens I want to get in the spring. Right now I can't decide between 11 different breeds! I keep making lists of pros and cons for each breed, but I still can't decide! My specifications for the perfect breed: [*]Sexable (comes sexed as female, which means only standard sized breeds) [*]Small [*]Friendly and easy to tame [*]Clean Legged (Mud cakes on the foot feathers causing them to stain and break. I have a duck - mud is unavoidable. Although, if the breed is right in all other specs, I'm willing to bypass this one requirement) [*]Rare enough to get lots of attention in the club and at the fair. So basically, that narrows it down to these breeds (the breeds may not meet all of the specs, but are either really friendly, or are not common in my area): [*]Leghorn (Red or Rose Comb Brown) [*]Campine (Golden) [*]Redcap (standard "spangled"-like) [*]Andalusian (blue) [*]Sumatra (Black) [*]Sultan (White) [*]Polish (White or Silver Laced - but I like them all!) [*]Rhode Island Red Bantam (Red - obviously) [*]Modern Game (Black Breasted Red) [*]Silkie (White or Black) [*]Brahma Bantam (Buff) I need to do more research and narrow it down some more, as I can only have three or four total new chicks in the spring... Anyone have any opinions on these breeds, specifically from McMurray Hatchery? I would really appreciate any info on breeds to help me narrow it down! Thanks!


Modern game is a good one to go with.. I'm in NC and I just meet a man that had about 400 or so and he showed them. He had no probs..


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

I live in a city area where crowing is not tolerated - mostly by my parents, but neighbors, too. If I could have roosters, I would currently be breeding Bantam Wyandottes, but I had to find homes for my cockerels. 

Wow, I'll take that into consideration! I've always loved the look of the Modern Games...


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I have all silkies and they are the sweetest most gentle chicken. Do you know they even purr while they sit on my lap!! Yes they purr!!! When I first heard it I couldn't believe it!! Silkies love to be handled and love human contact. They are like the lap kitten of chickens. It really all depends on what YOU are looking for. If you want a really gentle loving and friendly breed id go with the silkie. They are really easy to train. Just handle them daily as babies and they are sooo sweet!! I remember deciding on which breed I wanted and I don't regret for one second choosing the silkie. They are beautiful birds and very very gentle by nature. They love to sit in laps and love to be petted. their feathers feel like cat fur. I would really consider getting a silkie. But if you have other birds be careful because silkies shouldnt be pecked in the head. It can hurt them if they have a vaulted skull. some do some don't. But after having silkies I can honestly say they are so wonderful!! I just fell in love with the breed. They make good pets.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, i've had Silkies before, for a short time. They were wonderful! And what you said about the pecking is true - one of mine had her crest torn off. I also have had a Sultan. He was the same way, but again the problem with him being cockerel.

I LOVE Silkies and Sultans! I'll put them higher on the list!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

And Japanese bantams too!!!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Haha, yup! Right now the five highest on my list are Sultan, Silkie Bantam, Bantam Buff Brahma, Rhode Island Red Bantam, and Japanese Bantam.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

You won't regret silkies I'm telling you they bring so much joy into my life!! I absolutely adore mine!! Its like I said in the first post it all depends on what YOU are looking for. If you want a lot of large eggs I would not choose silkies although mine kept up with the best of them when it came to laying!! but eggs are small but still delcious. But if your looking for more of a pet then silkies are defiently the way to go!! I just love to pet them in my lap and hear them purr. Its the sweetest thing. So really its a matter of what you want and what's important to you!! If your looking for the cute factor silkies are the way to go. Also they are gentle and trained easily. Easy to handle. But if your looking for egg production id look to a different breed.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Leg horns are very vocal. I started with 12 of them and got rid of all of them, I didn't get a bit of quiet while I had them. If you can only have 4 then you must live close to others. I would not recommend them if that is the case.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, thanks! I'll make note of that...


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

All right, after many hours of thinking and pondering, I've decided to get Sultans. I used to have a Sultan, and he was so nice!

Thanks for all of your input!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmm, I just thought of something. When I get the new chicks, what if my current hens pick on them to the point of harming them? I've heard crested breeds and breeds with feathered legs can get picked on alot. Sultans have both. Would it be better to get a breed that more closely resembles the bantam Wyandottes, like the bantam Brahmas? Or should I go with my final choice and get the Sultans?

Would the duck be mean to the newcomers? Of course I would keep them away while they're chicks, but when they grow up...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can go either way. I have crested and non crested mixed in together without issues. Much of that crest picking has more to do with boredom and/or mites.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't sure because my friends who have a mix of lots of different breeds don't have much of a problem with bullying.

Thanks!


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

We have a few Polish Crested and you can have them. Free. We got them because my wife wanted them. She has no interest in the chickens outside of the eggs and I really don't care for them myself. Luckily one of the roos got too close to the dog run yesterday and became supper for our Lab/ Golden Retriever mix. They can't see where they are going for the feathers. I find them all over the place at roosting time. They just sit down wherever they are. Dumb chickens.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Courage said:


> Hmm, I just thought of something. When I get the new chicks, what if my current hens pick on them to the point of harming them? I've heard crested breeds and breeds with feathered legs can get picked on alot. Sultans have both. Would it be better to get a breed that more closely resembles the bantam Wyandottes, like the bantam Brahmas? Or should I go with my final choice and get the Sultans?
> 
> Would the duck be mean to the newcomers? Of course I would keep them away while they're chicks, but when they grow up...


I had my 2 pekins get along just fine with my RIR and White Leghorn. My rooster was an absolute nightmare though, but you don't have to worry about that! Just a question: do you free range your chickens?


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Choices, choices*

Most of the breeds you have listed are specialty breeds and not for laying or production. One of the things to think about are where these birds may be coming from. ofen the hatcheries contract out to other breeders and get the lesser quality birds of those breeders. The polish really have to be top notch or you will find them dying early due to skull deformities that can be inherited. iI do order from mcMurrays for production at times and actually got a champion langshan from them but it is not the norm.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Like I already stated, I'm looking for a good ornamental, showing breed. I'm not looking for any type of production bird. I have ordered from McMurray's before and kind of know what to expect. Again, I made this thread to see if I could get opinions on breeds and your experience with them.

In my opinion, this topic is closed. I have chosen a breed, and any more discussion will make me go back to trying to decide on another breed.

Thanks for all of your help everyone!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Once you have the info you're looking for, you are welcome to delete the thread. That way, you won't continue to get responses on it. As with any thread, it opens discusses among all the people who contribute so regardless of your question being addressed, you may still get people responding to each other and discussing things that were brought up throughout.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

True!

I didn't know that you could delete them... Nah. Maybe someone else is looking for info that the thread has. Or I could just unsubscribe...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Threads like this are good tool for those considering one breed over another. Sort of like you were.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, thread open again. XD

I've decided that I probably shouldn't get a feather legged breed or one with a crest, as that would be more work to keep the clean than clean legged breeds. Here are the ones i'm trying to decide between, now: Modern game, Sumatra, Campine, and Rhode Island Red Bantam, in that order.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

I do not know if RIR's are different than the bantams other than size, if so than can be somewhat anti-social and aggressive to other chickens just from personal XP. Plus not that pretty to some people.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Members here are very kind and ready to lend thoughtful advice when they can. We don't always know what is needed for advice though without all of the necessary details. To cover all the bases, a wide range of tips is provided by those willing to share. Its great to be so involved in 4H. 4H is a very rewarding program for young people.

Take what advice works and filter the rest. What doesn't work for you, may very well work for someone else. Also, most members do not follow individual members threads. On that note, no, we don't always know what was posted prior on a different thread. We pop in on current threads that are of interest or we think we might be of assistance on. 

If a thread gets out of hand with bullying, bad attitude, poor taste, discrimination, or any other such thing, a thread can and will be closed without discussion. Keep it light, enjoy the company, share a bit, take a bit, relish the wide range of diversity this forum offers. Its the best forum around dedicated to poultry lovers and more.


----------

